# Norway Questions - Wildcamping



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We are seriously considering giving Norway a go next year (3 weeks Jun-Jul) with the van.
So, calling all you motorhomers who have done this trip, I have loads of questions to ask, this being the first one..

I know that Norway has a 'right of access' enabling you to legally wildcamp but have also read that parking overnight in laybys is not allowed.
Can anyone confirm this and does this restrict the options available for wildcamping in any way?


pete


----------



## 108505 (Nov 28, 2007)

Did the North Cape this Summer, the long way round via Poland and Baltic states. There are lots of places in Norway but also quite a few no camping signs in laybys and obvious places. The further North you go the more available space. We found some fantastic spots North of the Arctic circle but on places like the Lofotens you can almost forget wild camping. I have to say we exited Norway earlier than planned and went into Sweden, cheaper, better roads and and great people.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> I know that Norway has a 'right of access' enabling you to legally wildcamp but have also read that parking overnight in laybys is not allowed.


Hi Pete,

as you can see from the (still valid) FAQ Wild Camping Norway, that I have posted quite some time ago, both is not entirely correct:

_2. The "Allemannsrett":

2.a) Q: What is the "Allemannsrett" or "Everybody's right"?
A: The "Allemannsrett" allows you to pitch up your tent on non-cultivated ground under certain conditions. Some of these conditions are: Max. stay 48 hours, no garbage left behind, if closer than 150 metres to a house or cabin you have to ask the owner for permission. There are also other parts of the Allemansrett about collecting wild berries and mushrooms etc., but they are not discussed here.

2.b) Q: So what does this Allemansrett mean for me with a motorhome?
A: Basically nothing, as it only applies for non-motorized tourists with tents. However it is considered as polite to also ask the owner if you intend to stay within sight of an inhabited house.

3. Road Lay-bys and Motorway Service Stations:

3.a) Q: Am I allowed to spend a night on a road lay-by?
A: According to information from the Norwegian Road Traffic Authority: Yes! However overnight parking restrictions as mentioned in 4.b-c) could apply. In addition road lay-bys are not always the most pleasant places to stay, because of traffic noise, exhaust fumes etc. And especially some lay-bys along major tourist routes and close to urban areas seem to attract certain unpleasant, if not illegal, nocturnal activities. _

BTW, we are also considering going to Norway next Summer. Maybe we meet?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Rodders and thanks Gerhard, I had totally forgotten about your Norway FAQ post 



> BTW, we are also considering going to Norway next Summer. Maybe we meet?


That would be great if we both have similar dates and routes, it would be nice to meet you.

pete


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Peejay

We did Norway a few years ago we stayed on some beautiful sites for about £10 a night - However doing anything else ie buying food or eating out is very very expensive. We brought a lot of our stuff with us from Denmark. We got the ferry from Denmark to Bergen and drove back via Sweden. Norways has very few stretches of Motorways and some of these go via Toll Tunnells! Nearly had a nasty accident on one that had a roundabout in the middle of it. Its a fantastic place and we will go back again.

Sonja


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Peejay

We spent five weeks in Norway this year and above the artic circle you should find plenty of wild camping sites. We found that the price of food was the same here in the supermarkets except for meat which is very expensive. Some of the roads and tunnels you have to see unbelievable also there was a difference of 30p a litre for diesel at different garages around the country. As the post above says you will struggle in the lofoten islands and you want to be on a site by 4.30pm as they fill up very fast .


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all;

I wonder how strict they are, ie, has anyone ever had experience of being 'moved on' while wildcamping in Norway?

pete


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

We spent 3 weeks in Norway this summer. We stayed in a campsite only for one night in Oslo, all the rest was wildcamping. No problems at all and very easy to find a place. We had a lot of food with us, my husband was fishing and we actually brought a lot of food back home. Diesel is expensive as the distances are really long. We really enjoyed the midnight sun.
Cilka


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Someone once beeped but I didn't know if it was saying 'sod off' or 'hi there' that was 20 nights wild camping out of 31.

In three weeks you probably won't get much above the arctic circle but I would recommend the Lofotens

see my blog here >Part 1<

its in three parts that are linked.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Frank and Cilka;

Frank, I've already had a look at your blog, very informative it is too, i've added a comment at the end :wink: 

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



peejay said:


> I wonder how strict they are, ie, has anyone ever had experience of being 'moved on' while wildcamping in Norway?


if there is a spot where they don't want you wild camping in Norway, then there certainly is some kind of "No Camping" sign. Although, strictly legally speaking, the only "official" signs are the ones I have mentioned in my FAQs 4.b-c), I recommend that you also respect other, less official, signs. Norway is very popular among motorhomers from all over Europe, and not all of them behave as decent as they should. Signs will be found especially in the main tourist areas, along the route to Cape North, and as usual in the proximity of camp sites.

Locals especially frown upon _crowds_ of motorhomes, and "extra-vehicular activities" like BBQing or hanging out the laundry taking place on car parks and lay-bys. So I recommend to move on and find another place if there are already 2-3 vans parked up for the night, and keep a low profile in general. If there is an inhabited house or hut within about 150 metres, then politeness would require to ask there, even if the car park does not belong to the house. Inhabited houses can be recognized easily, due to the Norwegian habit of leaving an outside light on all day and night while at home. And asking is also a good opportunity to get in contact with the locals. Don't worry, practically every adult in Norway speaks some English, in most cases you will not be turned down, and sometimes they will show you an even better wildcamping spot.

About prices: I could be biased here as I am paid in Euro, but to my impression food in supermarkets is not much more expensive anymore than in UK, however small village shops usually charge much higher prices. Same goes for Diesel. Eating out in a restaurant is expensive, but the only thing that really goes over the top are the prices for all kinds of booze.

Fuel prices are lowest in urban areas, this is because there is at least some kind of competition. But nevertheless: When you are out in the countryside, never miss an opportunity to top up fuel! The next one could be 500 km or more away.

And: Always be aware of sheep with suicidal tendencies! :wink: Even in tunnels...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard, more useful information as always.

Sheep and roundabouts in tunnels, only in Norway I suppose :lol: 

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure we wouldn't have been able to snap a sheep in a tunnel but heres a few forming a chicane for the caravan.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
Just booked a ferry to Bergen from Newcastle return for next July August. Warning they do get booked up early. Return fare 6.5 metre Hymer plus cabins £713. Looking forward to the journey very much and appretiate everybodys comments and Input,
Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We had found a suitable wild camping spot in the south west of Norway but I needed water so went into a village which had a marina. We parked up next to a German motorhome at the waters edge near some houses and strolled off to ask permission to get some water, yes I could fill up and there would be no charge.

When I got back to the van there was an old Norwegian looking at the vans I nodded hello and he spoke to me. I explained that I was just going to go into the marina then we would be off. Ah he said saw you were British I knew you wouldn't be staying here for the night not like......... we shared a knowing look.

You see this was near the end of the holiday and the one thing we had noticed if there were 5 vans all in a tiny lay-by suitable for 3, or were people making a loud noise late at night or parked so they were overlooked, more times than not there was a D plate attached. Just an observation you understand not a generalisation.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've been having a scan around for ferry crossings, first thing I found out was that the Caravan Club don't do bookings for DFDS anymore, so no club discounts to be had there  .

I realise these crossings book up quickly so we'll have to make up our minds one way or the other pretty soon. Best price so far with DFDS own online booking for Newcastle > Stavanger, Bergen > Newcastle or visa versa for a 5.99 mtr van + 2 adults is £635 rtn with cabin but no meals. It sounded expensive at first but given the distances I suppose thats a fair ish price, we haven't enough time to go the long way round. There doesn't seem to be any scope for further discounts unless anyone knows different ?

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you tried fjordline I got a sizeable discount booking through CC.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Have you tried fjordline I got a sizeable discount booking through CC.


CC don't do any crossings to Norway now and according to them all Fjordline bookings are now handled by DFDS. If you look at their (fjordline) website there is no mention of any Newcastle - Norway crossings, only those within Norway - at least, none that I can see :? .

pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fjordline*

Hello,

DFDS bought Fjordlines old Ship and refurbished it, that is M.S. Queen of Scandinavia.

DFDS dropped the Newcastle-Kristiansand-Gothenberg route in November 2006 and have taken over a revised version of Fjordlines Newcastle-Bergen route with stops at Haugesund and Stavanger.

Sallytraffic,

If you by "DE" you mean them Germans with "D" on the back? Then yes, the Norwegians hate them with a vengence. The older generation firstly, due to the Occupation during the war and they and everyone else because.......

They (them Germans (the ones in motorhomes/caravans anyway)) generaly as a rule they all wildcamp, rarely use campsites, leave all their rubbish behind, their foreign glass!, hog the laybys and tend not too contribute anything back into the economy, in return for what the tourism industry of Norway affords them (the Germans that is (generaly)).

Or so I am led to believe from the vast majority of Norwegians that I have had the great pleasure to meet, of all generations.

But it is just that. Them Germans have that old Hotel resort towel reputation. In most resort hotels I have stayed in the Brits have been worse than any Nationality imho.

But like anything there are exceptions to the rule and yes without wanting to generalise and after all that waffling, not all of them do carry that "D" emblem, some of the older ones tour without it :wink: .

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Fjordline*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> DFDS bought Fjordlines old Ship and refurbished it, that is M.S. Queen of Scandinavia.
> 
> ...


 yes I meant D - too much surfing (.de) and not enough thinking *D*oh

Incidently I agree with Boff about prices, we found no need to take loads of food from UK. We took enough gin whisky vodka to last and some beer but the rest we bought as we went and yes sometimes it was expensive but for us the diesel prices more than compensated. It should be noted however that Norwegians who live close to the border flock into Sweden to do weekly shopping.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Fjordline*



sallytrafic said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Hello Frank,

Yes agree with you and Boff on Prices. Take some booze if your a drinker and some food. However, I would not go overboard. Restaurant prices are no more expensive than ski resorts and if you like to drink in pubs and bars, I would say it is cheaper than a lot of European Ski resorts.
In winter though, Vegatbles and salads in supermarkets are limited variety and expensive.

Trev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll tell you what I missed was being able to buy small portions of fresh meat burgers or sausages suitable for a BBQ for 2. Most supermarkets would sell you 5kg of frozen chicken or half a reindeer. But two chicken breasts, a couple of chops - no way. I didn't want to spend time each day foraging in supermarkets.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the ferry info Trev;

Do you reckon £635 rtn is about right for a rtn crossing with a cabin/no meals? I say this because I noticed you mentioned a much better price in a previous post, how did you get that.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-340494.html#340494

pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Peejay*

Hello Pete,

Fare was for early booking (October) for this Christmas Return based on 4 sharing inside cabin, motorhome up to 12m long.

However, to book the above crossing now would cost you over £500. Firstly, the nearer the depature date/capacity of ship the more expensive.

In addition, in the last 3-4 weeks a Fuel surcharge has been added and a "Bergen Tax" of £15!

If you are a member of the AA, call DFDS and book over the phone, they will charge you extra for telephone bookings but you will get 10% off. Note to Safegaurd customers, your insurance will probably include AA breakdown.

Depends on the time of year Pete, let me have the dates and I will check it out.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Fjordline*



teemyob said:


> (them Germans (the ones in motorhomes/caravans anyway))
> (the Germans that is (generaly)).


I think we ought to call you Parenthetical Pete. 

Dougie.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Peejay*



teemyob said:


> snipped.....
> 
> Depends on the time of year Pete, let me have the dates and I will check it out.
> 
> ...


It certainly would help Trev....

5.99mtr M/home & 2 adults with outside cabin

Outbound 10 Jun

Rtn 3 Jul

TIA :wink:

pete


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Just for interest, a motorhome + 4.0m trailer costs £915 on the dates specified here, but taking the toad separately (booking form allows for multiple vehicles) only costs £775 (£635 motorhome only).

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

Hello Pete (Parenthetical)

Or should I say Snippers and Snipers?

Dates you suggested £571.50 + £10 Telephone booking fee. Fare may be available by calling AA direct to avoid paying DFDS the £10 booking fee.

Shame the Hymer is just a bit too high for the 2.35m fare. Would not mind betting even if you were under it you would end up next to the >2.35m anyway.

I have just input our trip for Dec07-Jan08 and the fare has increased by £140 already over what we paid. 
I have found in the past that if you give DFDS a call and discuss the fare, they will try and help reduce the cost.
I too have found by booking the vehicles seperatly, it does calculate a lower rate.

Another thing, I tried using ferrybookers and the like, but been unable to find the fare cheaper.

Hope this helps,
Trev.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that, I'm not in the AA but even with the extra tenner thats a much better price. I suppose we'd better make our minds up quick before the prices rise.
As a footnote, I noticed that the price is the same even if you go, or return 'all the way' to/from Bergen, strange that.

pete


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Norway 2006*

We did Norway (for the 2nd time) in 2006. No problems at all, lovely country, lovely people. See our diary and photos on http://www.pippins.me.uk/Scandinavia/2006_index.htm

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Andy, really enjoyed your website, some great photos, it makes me want to be there now :wink: 

pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Generalisings*

Adding to my response to Frank regarding generisation and tourists with D plates.

How many people of all Nationalaties do you here slate the French?
Then ask the very same people (often British). Have they ever actually been to France and met French people!.

Wildcamping is accepted more In Norway than in most countries in Europe that I have toured. Just be considerate in your activities, as already mentioned, if you ask, you may well be made even more welcome.

Trev.


----------

